# Wallerangeln im Po-Delta



## FFFritz (22. November 2000)

Hy leute,
hab vor nextes Jahr in so ein Wallercamp nach IT am Po-Delta zu fahrn,ich kenn nur die aus der Blinkerwerbung (s.125).
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eins empfehlen wo auch ich als Anfänger nen Wels fang und mir die schweren Angelgeräteausleihen kann?!
Petri euer FFFritz


----------



## Schulti (22. November 2000)

Hi FFFritz!
Wie bereits an anderer Stelle gesagt., wir waren heuer im Ebro-Delta. Natürlich sind wir wieder zur heißesten Zeit unterwegs gewesen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Am Tag waren 35-40 grad angesagt und Nachts angenehme 25. Das war auch unsere erste Wallertour.Auf die Schuppen legen konnten wir Waller mit 10, 25, 30, 35, 45, 65 und 110 Pfund. Von der Stückzahl her waren wir aber enttäuscht. Wir waren zu viert und täglich von 5.30-12.00 und 17.00-01.00 Uhr am Wasser. Am besten soll es im März oder April sein (vor der Laichzeit).
Gebucht hatten wir über Fuchs Angelreisen (nicht empfehlenswert).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








------------------
*** Gruß an alle ***
*** Schulti ***
*** Mod von Gewässer in Europa und Basteln und Selberbauen *************


----------



## Guest (23. November 2000)

Hallo FFFFFFFFritz,frag doch erstmal nach, ob die bei dem Hochwasser stehen geblieben sind oder nun echte Wallercamps (statt Walleranglercamps) sind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vielleicht fließt der Po jetzt auch anderswo lang 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß,
  Johannes


----------



## siluro 1211 (31. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Wallerangeln im Po-Delta*

Hallo Fritz,

also die besten Angelcamps im Po-Delta sind Andys Wallercamp und das Camp von Otto Cockburn, ehemals AFC.Fishing Camp. Ich war dort bei beiden schon als Gast. Beide Camps liegen nur nur ca.1 km auseinander. Als ich dort war haben sich die beiden Campbesitzer(beide Österreicher) nicht gut verstanden.Das war allerdings 1999 und im Jahr 2000! Da das Po-Delta aber über einen zu starken Befischungsdruck leiden muß würde ich dir den Mittellauf empfehlen. Auch dort haben die Angelcamps dramatisch zugenommen, aber nach wie vor sind dort wesentlich bessere Fänge zu erwarten. Die beiden besten Camps dort sind Fishing tours Italia www.wallercamp.de und das Camp von Bernhard Heiner www.wels-camp-am-po.com . Ich war im Camp von FTI schon 3 mal und kann das nur empfehlen.
Das Camp von Bernhard Heiner kenne ich nur vom Höresagen. Bin aber selber schon 2 mal bei Ihm mit dem Boot vorbeigefahren, sieht ganz gut aus.Wenn du noch Infos benötigst dann melde dich . Da ich schon über genügend Erfahrung dort verfüge gehe ich nur noch privat ohne die Buchung über ein Angelcamp. Das würde ich dir aber wenn du noch nie dort warst nicht empfehlen. Gruß Siluro 1211


----------



## posengucker (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wallerangeln im Po-Delta*

Hi FFFritz,

ich kann dir nur das walleradventurecamp empfehlen. 
Dort bist du gut aufgehoben, Leihgerät gibt es auch.
Da es ein kleines und familiäres Camp ist, bekommst du die Betreuung, die ein Anfänger braucht.

Fanggarantie kann dir aber keiner geben.

Falls du noch Fragen hast bzw. welche Camps eher nicht so toll sind, dann PN an mich oder du setzt dich direkt über die HP mit Harry in Verbindung.

lg
Werner


----------



## ralle (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wallerangeln im Po-Delta*

Die Fragen sind von 11/2000 !!


----------



## posengucker (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wallerangeln im Po-Delta*

Hi,

ich hab nur die Antwort von Siluro gesehen #q .

Vielleicht ist FFRitz kein Mensch von schnellen Entscheidungen 

lg
Werner


----------



## siluro 1211 (12. Januar 2006)

*AW: Wallerangeln im Po-Delta*

OH,

sorry hab auch nicht gesehen das die Fragen von 2000 sind!!


----------

